# قائمة اسماء الشركات التي تصنع pv



## الساحر (12 أغسطس 2009)

هذه قائمة اسماء الشركات الاجنبية التي تصنع pv


----------



## الساحر (12 أغسطس 2009)

هذه هي الشركات المصنعة ل pv


----------



## kana (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على معلومات الجديد 
بس يارية تكون هناك عمود اخر لسعر 
وشكر مرة اخر


----------



## ساكانا (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يااخي ,,, لقد استفدت الكثير منها


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
معلومات قيمة

جهد مبارك مهندس الساحر .


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (17 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*

جزاكم الله خيراً 
جزاكم الله خيراً 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ماهو البي في


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## الساحر (18 أغسطس 2009)

الخلايا الشمسية pv=photovoltaic


----------



## E.YAZAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
معلومة جدا مفيدة


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

انشاء الله استفادالجميع منه


----------



## حماده عيد محمد (21 فبراير 2014)

ر ائع ..... شكرا


----------

